# How many times a day do you feed your golden?



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

My pup is 4 months and I'm feeding him 3 times a day. 7am; 12pm; 5pm


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

I kinda jumped ahead of myself here. Our pup comes home in 3.5 weeks and we'll be feeding 3 times a day for the first several months.


----------



## 2cats1dog (Jun 3, 2015)

Ellie is 3 months and she gets fed 3x a day. 7:30, 1, and 6.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

When Joey was a pup he was fed 3x daily until 4-5 months. Then it was 2 cups morning, 2 nightly for another year or so.. then 1 morning 2 at night ever since.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe gets fed twice a day. There are some days where it's obvious she is hungry so we will give her a little bit for lunch.


----------



## momo_ (Dec 15, 2014)

8.5 months, 1 cup x3 times a day. I'm always at home so I don't really have a reason to take away the midday meal and he still has a super appetite!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Shala is 2 years old - still eats three times a day. One cup x 3 times. A little less in winter when she's not swimming. I assume at some point, years from now, I will bring it down to two cups a day. But right now while she is so active, she needs more.


----------



## Atis (Jul 8, 2014)

If I remember correctly we went from three times a day to two at around 7 mos.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I feed four small meals a day because my boy is a food gobbler. I rather have more meals than the risk of bloat.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Three times a day with young pups... 15-20 weeks switch that to 2 meals a day. You can feed 3x a day all you want if you are home during the day. 2x a day works better if you work and you don't trust other people with the measuring cup. 

When feeding 3x a day - fed 3/4 cups per meal or a little over 2 cups a day. When dropping to 2x a day, only 1 cup per meal or 2 cups total a day.


----------



## JimboGG (Jul 15, 2015)

Megora said:


> Three times a day with young pups... 15-20 weeks switch that to 2 meals a day. You can feed 3x a day all you want if you are home during the day. 2x a day works better if you work and you don't trust other people with the measuring cup.
> 
> When feeding 3x a day - fed 3/4 cups per meal or a little over 2 cups a day. When dropping to 2x a day, only 1 cup per meal or 2 cups total a day.


Every morning I measure his portions into ziplock bags; so that in the chance I ask someone to feed him it's exact lol. Also it limits me opening the food bag to only once daily to maximize freshness.


----------

